# CRITICAL SKILLS WORK VISA (EXTENSION OF VISA INITIALLY ISSUED FOR 12 MONTHS)



## ITGuyZW (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi All, has anyone came across a scenario whereby the application is rejected because your contract or employment letter stipulated that you are permanently employed? If I get a letter which says I am on a fixed term contract, don't I run the risk of getting a further 12 months extension rather than getting all the 5 years. If you have managed to extend your CSV from the initial 12 months to the full 5 years, please assist on how you managed this scenario.


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

ITGuyZW said:


> Hi All, has anyone came across a scenario whereby the application is rejected because your contract or employment letter stipulated that you are permanently employed? If I get a letter which says I am on a fixed term contract, don't I run the risk of getting a further 12 months extension rather than getting all the 5 years. If you have managed to extend your CSV from the initial 12 months to the full 5 years, please assist on how you managed this scenario.


It must say Full Time not Permanent.I had a similar issue and i was given 3 years.


----------



## patpnut (Sep 13, 2019)

Captian_Pirate said:


> It must say Full Time not Permanent.I had a similar issue and i was given 3 years.


was this initially or after an appeal


----------



## singhkmanish (5 mo ago)

I was initially issued a 3 year CSV, and next renewal was rejected on above mentioned reasons.

I choose to not go in for appeal as appeals would not consider new document. This was the case despite the company letter associated asking for a 3years visa.


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

mine was an error on HR side,Contract was saying Fulltime but on confirmation of employment they put permanant.So i had to reattach the contact and clearly indicate that error from HR.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Captian_Pirate said:


> mine was an error on HR side,Contract was saying Fulltime but on confirmation of employment they put permanant.So i had to reattach the contact and clearly indicate that error from HR.


Hello did you then get the visa after the rejection above based on the employment, at what point did you find out HR had put permanent and when rid you get the chance to add the reattachment


----------

